# TT S-Line "Grey"



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Such a boring "color".:banghead:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

And it probably be the most populated color on the dealer lots.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmm. I think it's gorgeous.

I'll still likely order mine in Vegas Yellow (assuming they bring it in a manual), but I do like it. The problem is that going to an Audi track day or club meet is like 50 Shades of Gray.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Perhaps its one of those shades of gray that stands out whenever the su.....Oh, never mind. It's gray.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The only Grey i like is "Suzuka Grey".


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

R5T said:


> The only Grey i like is "Suzuka Grey".


Suzuka or Aviator and I guess maybe Nardo though I've not seen that in the tin yet.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

^ so awesome! Wish I could see Aviator Grey in person...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I think Aviator and Nardo Grey are somewhat the same, although Nardo could be a little darker.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

R5T said:


> I think Aviator and Nardo Grey are somewhat the same, although Nardo could be a little darker.


yea aviator and nardo is similar but aviator has more of a cool color tempature while nardo has warmer color temp. kinda like glacier white and ibis white.


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

Why are the headlights different?


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

abacorrado said:


> Why are the headlights different?


This car has the standard xenons, most cars that have been shown have the optional LEDs, or Matrix LEDs.
There are three options based on market, and trim level.


----------

